# Mini photo comp "Feeler thread"



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Anyone up for a "just for fun" Mini photo competition?

If we can get enough interest I could sort out a one off (for now) week to vote comp.


Maxtor.


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

/raises hand :thumb:


----------



## IGADIZ (May 21, 2006)

Good idea.. I am in


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

sounds good.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

parish said:


> /raises hand :thumb:


And another.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Go on then:thumb:


----------



## scottlorimer69 (Apr 5, 2007)

count me in:thumb:


----------



## G900GTI (May 20, 2007)

neilos said:


> And another.


one more :thumb:


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

I would also like to add my interest;

'my interest'


----------



## stupidmonkfish (Sep 4, 2006)

Sounds like a good idea, plus it will encourage me to use my new camera more.


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Sounds good!


----------



## mteam (Dec 8, 2007)

:thumb:


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

go on then!!


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

Sir, Yes Sir!


----------



## edition_25 (Oct 7, 2007)

sounds good, im in!


----------



## byrnes (Jul 15, 2008)

sounds good too!


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

:thumb:


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Ok, It looks like we will have a go at this.

I will post one up in the next couple of days. I will short list (depending on how many photos we get) and let the DW masses poll declare a winner.


Thanks

Maxtor.


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

So what's the brief?


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

rmorgan84 said:


> So what's the brief?


I will post it tonight mate, I was waiting for Admin to ok it. :thumb:

Maxtor.


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Now up and running.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=111548

Maxtor.


----------

